# Horse Dragging Front Feet at Walk?!?!?!



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I found that my lesson mare has been doing this when anyone rides her... Is there anything I can do to help her pick her feet up more without being too invasive considering that this isn't my horse? Thanks, Almond Joy


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Firstly, does she do this with other riders? Are the front of her hooves worn at all where she drags? If there isn't, then you need to be more forward with her and ride her from the hind, if there is, then I would suggest a trim and muscle work, and again, forwards... how old is the mare?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

She's either lazy or she's lame. Ask your instructor about it.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, she drags with other riders, but the farrier was just out last week so she is NOT lame! She's 23 so she may just be lazy. I'll try riding farther back in the saddle. Thanks, Almond Joy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She's 23 and could be showing symptoms of arthritis.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Corporal said:


> She's 23 and could be showing symptoms of arthritis.


Possibly, but she isn't my horse so I'd not like to get too involved. She hasn't been ridden all that much, now she's only ridden once a week or not at all; Before that maybe 2-3 times a month.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm guessing lazy, she probably needs more energy in her walk. My horse did it when we moved to the new barn and he had an entire month off. Now he's fine


----------

